# overclock intel x3100 gpu?



## ELITE1013 (Dec 25, 2007)

is it possible to overclock the intel x3100 GPU?


----------



## PabloTeK (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope, it's an integrated graphics chipset so it'll be locked.


----------

